# Auch unterwegs ins Internet!



## ciatyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite derzeit für eine Zeitung und muss für die Berichterstattung einmal in der Woche eine Möglichkeit haben direkt vom Ort meinen Artikel abzuschicken, obwohl es dort kein WLan gibt.

Kann man das über UMTS machen und welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?
Gibt es UMTS nur mit Vertrag oder gibts da auch so ne Art von "Prepaid-Angebot"?

Vielen Dank,
ciatyl


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch UMTS bei einigen Prepaid Angeboten, aber da wirst du sehr schnell sehr viel Kohle los sein.

Es gibt von Base für 25€ (glaube ich, hab lange nichtmehr nachgeschaut) eine UMTS Flatrate. Allerdings soweit ich weise ohne die notwendige Karte, die kostet ~200€, auser du bist bereit in den ersten 2 Jahren monatlich mehr zu zahlen, da wird sie günstiger.

Wenn du aber nur eine eMail abschicken musst. Wäre eventuell ein Handy mit eingebautem GPRS Modem (bieten heutzutage selbst billigste Modell) dass du dann ans Notebook hängst eine Möglichkeit.
Selbst bei langen eMails sollte das ausreichen, wenn Bilder angehängt werden kann es aber auch schnell teuer werden, da wäre eine GPRS Daten Flatrate (gibts von fast jedem Anbieter) eine Möglichkeit.
Klar es ist langsamer als UMTS, aber die Verfügbarkeit ist eher gegeben, du hast mehr Auswahl an Anbietern.

Also wenn es reine Texte sind (eventuell die eine oder andere Internetseite mal (Grafiken deaktivieren im Browser)) würde ich auf Prepaid mit GPRS setzen mit passendem Handy.
Ich glaub die meisten aktuellen (ab Razr) Modelle von Motorola haben gleich ein USB Kabel dabei.


----------



## ciatyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Okay.
Also dann bräuchte ich nur ein Handy (z.B. Motorola), dass ich dann mit dem Kabel am Notebook anschließe und kann damit dann die Texte versenden?

Es wäre nämlich nur reiner Text und keine Bilder o.ä.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Oktober 2008)

In dem Fall ja, du brauchst lediglich ein Handy mit eingebautem GPRS Modem, bzw mit Modemfunktion. Die entsprechende Software und Treiber liegen meistens gleich mit dabei auf CD.


----------



## ciatyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Ein günstiges Handy, dass über Modemfunktion verfügt kennst du aber nicht direkt auch noch zufällig, oder? ;-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Motorola Razr V3i (welches ich hab) verfügt über eine Modemfunktion.
Kostet vermutlich keine 100€ mehr (ohne Vertrag), und sieht auserdem noch Schick aus. 
Obendrein hat es einen normalen mini-USB Anschluss, also sehr einfach mit dem PC zu verbinden.
Hab das aber nie genutzt für diesen Zweck, vermutlich muss die Motorola Software (war bei mir dabei) dazu installiert werden. Ich hängs nur zum laden an den PC


----------



## Zinken (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab das sehr lange mit meinem Motorola Razr und einem O2-Vertrag gemacht.
Dazu musste ich nur die O2-Zugangssoftware installieren, die aber eigentlich bloß dafür sorgt, 
dass man im richtigen Netz unterwegs ist. Bei Abrechnung nach Zeit war das auch durchaus bezahlbar.
Einfach anschließen, über die Software einbuchen und fertig.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist für Emails und gelegentliches (gezieltes) Surfen auch durchaus erträglich.


----------



## nextq (19. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt im Moment wirklich sehr sehr gute UMTS Internet Angebote. ich habe mich ein bisschen dafür interessiert, hier die beiden besten Angebote. Kann man dann mit uSB Stick am Laptop nutzen.

1. Fonic - Dayflat für 2,50 €. Also: Für jeden Tag, an dem man das Internet nutzt, zahlt man 2,50 € und hat dann bis zum Ende des Tages (also keine 24 Stunden - sondern nur "bis zum nächsten Mal Mitternacht!") eine Flatrate. Vorteile: Keine Vertragsbindung, Prepaid, keine Kostenfalle.

2. T-mobile web'n'walk Flatrate 6 Monate umsonst.
Gibt es im Moment bei eteleon, ist ein 24 MonatsVertrag. Das ganze funktioniert so: eteleon zahlt 448,50 € aus. Für die ersten 6 Monate ist eine Tarifoption enthalten, die eine UMTS Flat beinhaltet. Diese muss man kündigen (kann man gemeinsam mit der Kündigung des Hauptvertrags machen) und lässt den Vertrag für die restlichen 18 Monate einfach ruhen.
http://www.eteleon.de/shop/angebot/Ang2008-10-09_1/KOMPLETT-KOSTENLOS_INTERNET_FLATRATE_GESCHENKT

Ist etwas mehr Aufwand, aber letztendlich noch günstiger. Seriös ist das auch.


----------



## ciatyl (26. Oktober 2008)

nextq hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt im Moment wirklich sehr sehr gute UMTS Internet Angebote. ich habe mich ein bisschen dafür interessiert, hier die beiden besten Angebote. Kann man dann mit uSB Stick am Laptop nutzen.
> 
> 1. Fonic - Dayflat für 2,50 €. Also: Für jeden Tag, an dem man das Internet nutzt, zahlt man 2,50 € und hat dann bis zum Ende des Tages (also keine 24 Stunden - sondern nur "bis zum nächsten Mal Mitternacht!") eine Flatrate. Vorteile: Keine Vertragsbindung, Prepaid, keine Kostenfalle.
> 
> ...



Hey,

besonders das Fonic Angebot liest sich sehr gut. Das Problem ist leider nur, dass es wohl hier in der Schweiz nicht funktionieren wird, oder?


----------

